# Need Job Advice as Intern



## MM9232 (Aug 12, 2012)

I have 1 semester left before i graduate(industrial engineering). I am currently a summer intern for a rather large company. My current group is fully staffed, however a different group has a full time opening. When I was introduced to the boss of the group with a full time opening I got a strong impression he was looking at me as a strong candidate for that role. I have a few weeks left before going back to school and I am very interested in the open position, but I am unsure of how I should express interest in the position. Given that I have some time left I feel it would be beneficial to work with some of the other employees in that group and see how they operate but as i said, they are separate from my current role. I believe approaching my boss about this would be the first step, but I am uncertain of how I should handle it. Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## solomonb (Aug 12, 2012)

Go to your boss and tell he/she that you are interested in the other position when you graduate in December. Tell him that your intern experience has been valuable/beneficial to you, you like the company (assuming that you do) and think that you would be a great fit with the new group. As he/she what they think, and how you should proceed. What should happen is that your boss will agree with you, suggest that he/she talk to the hiring boss and see when you all can have a caucus and discuss the open position.

NOW, if your boss does not move on this-- take initiative and see the other boss. After all, school starts in 3 weeks, you don't have time to waste. Conversely, the hiring boss is probably worried that he/she cannot/willnot find a qualified candidate to fill the position and will be excited to have you show some interest in the position.

Don't get hung up on the starting salary. Let's assume that they offer a good beginning IE salary. Find out what that is. How? Call IIE and ask. Call NSPE and ask. Check with your student services dept at the school and see what 2102 May grads got. Call some buddies that are hopefully working and see what they are making. I think that a beginning IE this year began at about $62,000. However, don't get hung up totally on salary. There are other factors that need consideration in addition to salary.

Get this far, we can address salary and benefits when you are at that point in the discussion.

Good Luck!


----------

